# Your most accurate slingshot



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I wrote your most .
Because I think it all depends on the shooter I noticed I shoot better with certain slingshot I have made over others .
This could just be because I use some more then others .


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Mine had to be my ppsg, I'm waiting on my scorpion coming so I recon that will be on par if not better! However I'm the same as yourself I think any frame could be as accurate with the hours of practice put in

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I tell ya my friend..it is not the slingshot & elastic's with pouch.....It it you .by that I mean you have to learn the slingshot you are*

*using...every slingshot has a learning curve...say just pick what ever style..brand or home made slingshot..learn to shot it well..*

*practice..practice..practice..every day if you want to be a good shooter......*

*Oldmiser*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If I had to run and leave the others behind, I would take this one.









With 1745's I could take out the trash up to 50 feet.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Right now I am most consistent on my Topshot. Today I was out-shooting some of my fiancee's relatives kids who were using a pellet gun at around 40'. They were just using iron sights and weren't great though.

But I am giving TTF another go. Still working on consistency with a thumb down draw with that.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

My most accurate slingshot is easily my PP Hathcock Target Sniper. It's shape assures that I hold it the same all the time, which adds consistency. Easily my favorite.

It also happens to be the only slingshot I own.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Boy Shot


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tag said:


> Boy Shot


 thing is a beauty


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Any of my SPS's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tag said:


> Boy Shot


Stop showing me that thing! I've already spent my slingshot budget on Bill's stuff.

Although technically that was last year...


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Either Axiom Rebel ocularis. . Or the Torque


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

The most accurate slingshot that I know is, withouy any doubt, the David Pro by Lumbro. It is the only slingshot that you can say most accurate because it was designed to have two sight pins that when they are aligned, give you an extreme accuracy.

























It is built with 7075 aeronautic grade aluminium and italian olive wood and it is made and trade by Lumbro slingshot:
http://www.lumbrosport.com
Here my test on it:


----------



## muffintop (Nov 19, 2013)

Florida Forks Talon or Gopher Kestrel.

I shoot with those two the most, so I am most accurate with them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic video and slingshot


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Many thanks to Ward... my new blue Antelope is a very accurate shooter. The design and level of shooting comfort are contributing factors. Maybe the pimped out colors help make it accurate too!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

My Hathcock Target Sniper. It is awesome!


----------



## Michael71 (Apr 23, 2017)

I would of said my Scorpion, but having a little time on an Axiom Champ. that I got yesterday I reckon it will be this, I've never been so accurate. It just hit everything I pointed it at.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I just recently acquired a Pocket Predator molded Scorpion and I will have to admit that it is as accurate and more so than any slingshot I've held in my hand. It just fits the same place with every shot and hits the same place as well.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hands down it is my Flipkung Axiom  It just fits me so well and is "on" with a variety of latex options.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

romanljc said:


> I wrote your most .
> Because I think it all depends on the shooter I noticed I shoot better with certain slingshot I have made over others .
> This could just be because I use some more then others .


What is that called and where do I get one?!
That said... my problem is so many awesome frames and so little time and money (haha).
My most accurate is the little green a x white plinker I named Clover. Made from recycled hdpe on March 17th this year. My birthday present to me.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

This old companion of mine has its origins from a pile of trash, works just as well as any nicer ones. I own and had built better quality frames that will shoot just the same.

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:618]





  








20180111 143014




__
steveewonders


__
Jan 11, 2018


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nothin' wrong with that! I get most of my material from the curbside store.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yep I am not above doing some dumpster diving.


----------



## SkullT (Jan 6, 2018)

Another Antelope but whichever one you prefer they tick all the boxes ...not too big or too small perfectly weighted very comfortable in the hand and easy to shoot accurately no matter what your set up looped tubes or pseudo tapers...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

steveewonders said:


> This old companion of mine has its origins from a pile of trash, works just as well as any nicer ones. I own and had built better quality frames that will shoot just the same.


This has to be the funniest and colorful slingshot I've ever seen!


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Ordo said:


> steveewonders said:
> 
> 
> > This old companion of mine has its origins from a pile of trash, works just as well as any nicer ones. I own and had built better quality frames that will shoot just the same.
> ...


It would have looked very disgusting on its surfaces. Im still proud of it


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Pocket Predator S.E.R.E.

By far my most consistent frame. Unreal. 























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I would have to agree with BPC. The Pocket Predator SERE is incredible!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> I would have to agree with BPC. The Pocket Predator SERE is incredible!


This thing is straight badass, Ive never been more consistent. The rats in the poultry sheds and the rabbits in the bean fields are in trouble this summer. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

